# Accucraft Saxonian IVK 0-4-0 + 0-4-0 Live Steam in 1:20.3



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, 

what should I tell you? I am not sleeping or playing with my dogs, but I do no like to talk about stuff that is far away in the future. But, factory and I are working on the Saxonian IVK Live Steam. I think this is one of the famoust saxonian narrow gauge locos all train guys know who like german trains. It will come, but please take care. I hope to receive a working sample for my train show in July this year in Schkeuditz, Saxony, Germany. I will post some pics from the sample, made by my well known friend Wolfgang Frey from Seifhennersdorf, Saxony. He is the absolute specialist for saxonian narrow gauge, there is no question he could not answer. So his prototype for the factory was the best I could get. By the way, he helps me by all my saxonian Live Steam locos, many thanks to him. You like to buy a electric saxonian narrow gauge loco or rolling stock, please visit him:

http://www.eisenbahn-fleischer.de/












Regards,

Lorenz
MBV Schug - Accucraft Europe

More pics here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...raft-saxonian-ivk-0-4-0-0-4-0-live-steam.html


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

You like to see the backside? Is it not beautyfull?


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

what they have done already:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lorenze, your backside is a beauty to behold although covered in coal dust.  

I am sure your team and Accucraft will do an excellent job as you did on the Saxonian IIIK.
I bought that model of you and I must say it is one of the nicest Accucraft models I have. The detail and paint job is superb having a nice smooth satin/flat finish unlike some models.

I see your plan differs slightly from Wolfgang's excellent model.
Will it be available in green? 
Will a factory electric version be made or offered only as a modification?

There are two Australian garratts coming up the track from Accucraft and articulate models are expensive so I may have to pass on this one. Something for me to think about though. Cheers.

Andrew


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This is an interesting engine! I ave often admired them in photos and film.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I only have a limited knowledge about Saxonian narrow gauge railways but as I understand this Meyer model replaced the earlier IIIV with the swiveling center driver and Klose side rod design.

Andrew


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Andrew, we will do this loco in both colours, green and black (Reichsbahn), but only Live-Steam. 

I think Wolfgang can make a conversion to electric, using a pecision motor from Maxon, Switzerland. He did this already with the saxonian IIIK and VIK.

Here a clip from a converted IIIK:






Regards,

Lorenz


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I want one.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

That is an excellent choice for your next live steam locomotive. I am sure it will be a good running unit just like your other commissioned locomotives by Accucraft. Thank you for the information. 
All the best, Peter.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Lorenz:
We Frenchies like compounds and as I am French I very much love the IVK as it is a class of compound locos of which there are over a dozen still working in Dr. Garbe's back yard! And for a good reason: I have photos of them hauling 12 loaded standard gauge cars on carrier cars on fairly graded sections (Oschatz - Strehla). 
My question Lorenz is this: Will this model be a compound or a simple? After all, the technology exists thanks to my old friend JVR. But if it is compound, it would be the very first made by Accucraft. Great project though and prospect too.
Simon


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Interesting that we are seeing three articulated live steam models announced all within a month or so.

Regner's RhB 2/3 + 2/2, Roundhouse's Garret, and now this one. Nice!

Sure seems like manufacturers must be feeling more confident in the market.


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

I received my Accucraft Saxonian IVK sample yesterday. She is really nice. Today I had some time to have a look at it and made a few pictures for you. I hope you like it:

























More pictures are in my photo gallery here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...raft-saxonian-iv-k-live-steam-1st-sample.html

Some of the specifications are:

Scale 1:20.3, Gauge 45 mm
Butane fired single flue boiler with waterglass and pressure gauge
Lubricator with drain
4-cylinder with D-valve and drain cocks
all axles sprung
Steam whistle, manual controlled ....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

A really nice looking engine, As I said I have seen some of these little Mallets and found them very interesting. Is the Saxonian meter gauge? I think i have seen some 600mm gauge engines similar to this too...anything you can share about the prototypes?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Eric, it is 750mm. Quite some info here with links to all the individual engines' pages https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sächsische_Schmalspurbahnen
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi PS there are English pages too but far less complete: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Saxon_State_Railways
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Saxon_locomotives_and_railcars#750_mm_gauge


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Two observations, 1) it looks like the cylinder drains are contacting the table it is sitting on, which would put them below the rail head? 2) it looks like the crosshead is not in contatact with the top guide?


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, here is the first clip from my Accucraft saxonian IV k Sample:






You can already preorder the loco, there is a presale price available until december 2015. At the moment there is no deposit required. Please note that the clip and pictures showing the sample, there are some minor things we will change.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice looking Locomotive. Will they be available with 32mm Gauge option?


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow! - what a beautiful looking locomotive. The later pictures with the bare steel motion-work look so much better than the blackening in the first pic - and the ground clearance issues with the cylinder drains are but a small price to pay for having operating cocks

Will the model only be available with twin servo (radio control) operation of the reversing gear, or have you solved the problem of mechanically linking the reach rods?

As Jeff noted in his post #15 above - the fwd cross head guides appear to be out of line, but I'm sure that's easily corrected. A more serious issue would appear to be the methond of attachment of the return crank to the main connecting rod pin. If the main pin is to be circular at the point of attachment to the return crank, then the slot should not continue past the main pin towards the return crank pin as shown in the pictures. Appart from looking bad - the clamp bolt causes the jaws of the return crank to close up and put an unfair bending stress on the bolt.

The only time it would be acceptable to extend the slot past the main crank pin - towards the return crank pin - would be if the return crank fixing was onto a square section on the main crank pin - but this would only normally be found on larger models or in full size practce and even then, not nearly as far - *if at all ....* 










Having said all that - it's still a fantastic looking model and I wish you every success with it .... 

*EDIT* - I suspect that the designers intention was that the return crank should be more prototypical with *two* clamp bolts - one either side of the main crank pin, not just a single one.....

like this ....










or this ....


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

@John,
the prototype crank has indeed 2 bolts.
@Eric,
this is not a Mallet, but a Meyer, as both trucks swivel. Very similar to the first K1 Garrat. 
By the way, soon after the Berlin wall fell in 1989 I was in the Dresden area and made photos of these nice little locos when they were still hauling (double headed) standard gauge freight cars on transfer trucks.
The walls of the dispatcher's cabin in Muegeln were covered with greeting cards and other memorabilia from train enthusiasts all over the world. I especially remember the letter of a French TGV engineer. What a difference between a TGV and an old Saxonian NG steamer!
Regards


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

John 842,
Interesting 3rd. picture, wonder where you got that..


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Google images - I believe it's a similar Regner locomotive model.


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Factory has start the production of my saxonian IVK now, 60 units total (40 in black, 20 in green). New is that all locos would have radio control now installed. Because of the costs for the radio control the actual pre sale is 4550,00 Euro incl. 19% VAT until 31.12.2015 and 4850,00 Euro incl. 19% VAT from 01.01.2016. If you like to place a order please not that a deposit of 750,00 Euro is required.


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

this picture shows the green saxon state railway paint scheme. Sample is from my friend Wolfgang Frey, so no Accucraft model:









and here a clip of the sample:


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear all, 

the production of my IVK has started now. It will be made in a limited edition of 60 units, 40 in Reichsbahn black, 20 in saxonian green. After some changings I will offer this loco only radio controlled, installed direct in Accucraft's factory. We will use Hitec HS85MG metal geared servos and a Horizon DXe 2,4GHz radio control, so we will offer you one of the best radio control parts on the market. Preorders are welcome, contact me or your local dealer or distributor.

Thanks for your interst,

Lorenz
Accucraft Europe


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Lorenz: You didn't answer my question: Is it a real compound or not? The answer is important because it would mean that it would be the first model of a working compound made by Accucraft. Before this, Aster had the monopoly of this. It is quite tricky to get right but once right it makes for very powerfull locos. In any case congratulation on this lovely model of a German classic. How did you solve the cab step issue?


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

*Accucraft IV k sample arrived after some updates*

Hello, the IV k Sample is back from factory now fully lettered and with a radio control installed for steam regulator, reverse, steam whistle. Here are some pictures:





































More pictures can be found on my facebook site https://www.facebook.com/accucraft.de/


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

du-bousquetaire said:


> Lorenz: You didn't answer my question: Is it a real compound or not? The answer is important because it would mean that it would be the first model of a working compound made by Accucraft. Before this, Aster had the monopoly of this. It is quite tricky to get right but once right it makes for very powerfull locos. In any case congratulation on this lovely model of a German classic. How did you solve the cab step issue?


 From what I was told its not compound. 4 cyl simple. As to others compound, Regner has done it on many locos.


----------

